# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week - 10/27/2017

## Kris

_Come on, come all, to the show of your lives! Feast your eyes upon all the mysteries of life. Freaks born to perform, Specials with powers beyond your imagination, Myths and Legends real and living right before your eyes! Just keep your wits about you and stay in public spaces. 

You never know what will find you in the dark..._

Circus Fantasia

----------

